# Jewel Cichlid Tankmate?



## hahaiminflorida (Nov 1, 2009)

long story short, i have a female turquoise jewel cichlid. (i am relatively sure she is a hemichromis guttatus, however i could very easily be wrong) she will be moving to her own 20g in the next few days. i know that is a small tank but is there anything that can go with her in a tank of that size, or would she have to be by herself? the lfs where i got her from no longer has the turquoise variety and im not sure if it would look right for her to be with one that isnt the same type. they do have lifalli in stock, but mixing species that closely related probably isnt the best idea.


----------

